
On the hypocritical nature of self-entitled entrepreneurship - yaph
http://software-gunslinger.tumblr.com/post/48791703950/on-the-hypocritical-nature-of-self-entitled
======
quizzas
I don't disagree with your initial frustration, but be balanced and understand
that your article applies just as equally to the delusional "technical"
entrepreneur who: 1\. expects his technical hires to also work for equity at
first (because even the technical co-founder is working for free, right?) 2\.
wants to change the world with his twist on the next great video sharing app
that uses the latest and greatest framework he came up with in his garage and
expects all his hires to use it 3\. wants to get rich in the process.

Ultimately, there is no distinction among delusional "entrepreneurs"
regardless if they are technical or not. As a matter of fact, I'll posit the
technical co-founders are far worst because they expect all technical hires to
work as hard as them without pay. At least with the non-technical co-founder,
programmers have a little leverage.

~~~
yaph
Just to clarify, I'm not the author. I submitted the article because it makes
some valid points.

Of course the author generalizes and if people would stop founding because
similar things already exist, there would be no progress.

